# Flacher Fluss im Winter - Wo sind die Fische hin?



## Flussmonster92 (14. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern war wieder einer dieser Tage...ich war mit einem Freund unterwegs an dem kleinen Fluss in unserem Ort (Werre in Herford).
Wir waren den ganzen Tag unterwegs an den unterschiedlichsten Stellen mit unterschiedlichen Köderfarben, -größen, -formen und -arten und hatten nicht einen einzigen Biss oder Zupfer in unseren Ruten.
Beim Gespräch mit anderen Anglern offenbarte sich das gleiche Bild.

Der Fluss ist überwiegend schmal (<10m) und äußerst flach (überwiegend <1m).
Trotz seiner geringen Größe ist der Fluss sehr vielseitig und reicht von schnell fließend mit hartem, steinigem Grund bis hin zu fast stehend mit sandigem/schlammigem Grund.
Die breiteste und tiefste Stelle befindet sich vor einer Wehranlage (~25m breit und ~2-3m tief).
An dieser Stelle hatte ich mir aufgrund der Kälte eigentlich die besten Aussichten versprochen, aber da passierte über Stunden überhaupt nichts.
An einer anderen Stelle mündet ein kleiner Nebenfluss in die Werre, wo ich mir ebenfalls gute Chancen ausmalte. Aber auch hier war die Suche erfolglos.

Jetzt ist es natürlich eine Sache den Schneidertag zu verdauen...
Ich möchte aber zumindest irgendeine Erkenntnis aus dem gestrigen Tag mitnehmen und frage mich, was das Problem gewesen sein könnte.

Folgende Fragen schwirren in meinem Kopf rum:
- Wir haben den ganzen Tag mit Kunstködern geangelt. Ist das Wasser vielleicht schon zu kalt und damit die Fischaktivität zu gering zum erfolgreichen Spinnfischen?
- Ist die Werre vielleicht schlicht zu flach und bietet den Fischen im Winter keine Rückzugsmöglichkeiten, sodass sie in andere Flüsse/Seen wandern?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir aus euren Erfahrungen berichten könntet.
Vielleicht liegt es ja auch an etwas ganz anderem, was ich bisher nicht bedacht habe?

Ich bedanke mich schon mal vorab für hilfreiche Beiträge.

Gruß
Euer Flussmonster


----------



## Tobias85 (14. Dezember 2020)

Moin,

abwandern wäre natürlich eine Option, hieße im Fall der Werre aber, gezielt über mindestens zwei Wehre (Bad Oeynhausen ja auch noch) zu kommen. Eher unwahrscheinlich. Generell sind eher tiefe Stellen, besonders bei klarem Wasser aber auch Stellen mit Deckung interessant. Heiße aber nicht, dass an jeder solchen Stelle auch immer Fische stehen. Methode, Köder, Führung haben sicher auch einen Einfluss. Im Stau kann es auch sein, dass sich die Fische alle in einer Ecke versammeln aus erstmal unbekannten Gründen. Suchen und probieren ist angesagt, irgendwo werden sie sein und irgendeinen Köder werden sie sich auch mal schnappen.


----------



## jkc (14. Dezember 2020)

Moin, was sind denn die Zielfische bei Euch?
Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Flachwasserbereiche auch im Winter nicht uninteressant, gerade im Fluss wo ohnehin von einer guten Durchmischung und nur geringem Temperaturgefälle auszugehen ist.
Allerdings sind die Fische da nicht unbedingt bei guten Sichtbedingungen unterwegs.
Auch bei kaltem Wasser lassen sich grundsätzlich Fische mit Kunstködern fangen.

Grüße JK


----------



## DenizJP (14. Dezember 2020)

vor dem Wehr warst du in meinen Augen vermutlich schon richtig.

aber wie schon gefragt wurde, was der Zielfisch?

und ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dort wo der ganze Blätter- und Astgeröll sich sammelt - genau da halten sich auch meistens die dickeren Raubfische auf!

Also da wo man am wenigsten den Köder hinwerfen möchte


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Dezember 2020)

Flussmonster92 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gestern war wieder einer dieser Tage...ich war mit einem Freund unterwegs an dem kleinen Fluss in unserem Ort (Werre in Herford).
> Wir waren den ganzen Tag unterwegs an den unterschiedlichsten Stellen mit unterschiedlichen Köderfarben, -größen, -formen und -arten und hatten nicht einen einzigen Biss oder Zupfer in unseren Ruten.
> ...




Ich nehme in deinem Fall an, das sich die Spots als nicht Fruchtbar erwiesen haben, weil keine Futterfische in der Nähe waren. Ergo Stellenwahl überdenken, vielleicht einen Tag mit dem Winkelpicker investieren und die Friedfische finden, danach an diesen Spots mit Kukös arbeiten. Allerdings, ein Winterlager voller Plötzen vermindert auch deine Chancen, weil der Raubfisch ein breites Futterangebot vorfindet. Du konkurrierst immer mit den natürlichsten Nahrungsressourcen. An kleinen Flüssen, das ist bei uns zumindest so, ändern sich die Standplätze abseits vom Wehr auch jährlich. Wechselnde Pegel, Fließgeschwindigkeit, Trübheit und solche Geschichten verhindern Planbarkeit.

Mein Rat an dich: Finde die Friedfische, dann findest du auch Räuber! Und hast an manchen Tagen trotzdem keinen Biss, Angeln halt.....


----------



## Flussmonster92 (14. Dezember 2020)

Danke für die Beiträge und Denkanstöße soweit.

Zielfisch war Barsch. Kleine Hechte wären uns auch recht gewesen. Zander gibt es hier soweit ich weiß nicht. 
Ködergrößen bewegten sich im Bereich von 5-13 cm.

Wie suche ich denn am besten nach Friedfischen?
Die füttert man idR ja an und "lockt" sie somit. Das Anfüttern sollte man bei der Friedfischsuche vermutlich weglassen, oder?


----------



## Forelle74 (14. Dezember 2020)

Hallo
Ich war vor kurzem an unseren Fluss.
Hört sich ähnlich an wie dein Gewässer. 
Genauso wie meine Vorredner geschrieben haben wars da auch.
Lange Strecken waren Teilweise komplett Fischleer.
Aber an gewissen Stellen haben sie sich fast gestapelt. 
Ein kleiner Busch, drunter war ne Gumpe.
Hab das mit der Poolbrille super gesehen. 
Da standen 3 große (verm. Döbel).
Daneben bisl kleiner und drunter ein Trupp Barsche.
Sobald sie mich sahen, schwammen sie tiefer und waren fast unsichtbar. 
An Wehr waren viele Fische von oben zu beobachten. 
Gebissen hat gar nix.
Unter ner Brücke fing ich einen Aitel, danach war Sendepause.
Obwohl alles voll Fisch war.

Jetzt ist richtig leises Indianer Fischen angesagt. 
Mit Geduld und Ruhe wirst du auch was fangen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Dezember 2020)

Flussmonster92 schrieb:


> Danke für die Beiträge und Denkanstöße soweit.
> 
> Zielfisch war Barsch. Kleine Hechte wären uns auch recht gewesen. Zander gibt es hier soweit ich weiß nicht.
> Ködergrößen bewegten sich im Bereich von 5-13 cm.
> ...



Nein, Anlocken ist jetzt simpel formuliert, etwas schwierig. Der Fisch legt am Tag keine großen Strecken mehr zurück, weil Stoffwechsel im Keller und Nahrungsaufnahme reduziert. Nur als Ansatz, hab letztens ne Studie gelesen. Ein Karpfen muss im Winter 0.01% seines Körpergewichts an Nahrung pro Tag aufnehmen. Der Fisch sammelt seine Nahrung also sporadisch an den Winterlangern ein, zehrt häufig von den Reserven und thts it.

Du musst suchen, der Fisch kommt nicht zu dir, weil überhaupt nicht im Modus. Finde tiefere, strömungsärmere Stellen, irgendwelche Löcher, auch einige hundert Meter hinter dem Wehr. Je nach Strömung ein paar Maden/Pinkies ins Wasser schnippen, maximal ein kastaniengroßer Futterball aus gemixtem Weißbrot mit etwas Curry. Bekommt du Bisse, scheißegal wie intensiv oder häufig, kannst du an diesen Stellen auch mit Raubfischen rechnen. Entweder gleich mit der Spinnrute loslegen oder eben diese Erfahrungswerte bei den nächsten Ansitzen ausleben. Aber Vorsicht: Bereits am nächsten Tag könnten die Fische schon wieder XYZ Gründen das nächste Loch 100m weiter angesteuert haben.

Das ist wie in der Discothek, du musst die richtige Perle (Spotwahl ist entscheidend) finden, um zum Schuss zu kommen. Klappt immer an der Bar, selten am Eingang oder Raucherhof.


----------



## Flussmonster92 (14. Dezember 2020)

Klingt logisch @Fantastic Fishing ich werde das beim nächsten mal ausprobieren, danke Dir!

Ob man in der Discothek wohl einen Futterplatz mit einem Kinder-Schoko-Mix anlegen und halten kann? 
Das sollte jemand, der noch im Disco-Alter ist, mal aus rein wissenschaftlichen Interessen überprüfen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Dezember 2020)

Flussmonster92 schrieb:


> Klingt logisch @Fantastic Fishing ich werde das beim nächsten mal ausprobieren, danke Dir!
> 
> Ob man in der Discothek wohl einen Futterplatz mit einem Kinder-Schoko-Mix anlegen und halten kann?
> Das sollte jemand, der noch im Disco-Alter ist, mal aus rein wissenschaftlichen Interessen überprüfen.



Frauen sind wie Brassen. Du musst Füttern, voll durchladen, was die Geldbörse hergibt, *dann landet der Wurm auch im Maul*.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Dezember 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Frauen sind wie Brassen...



Ich hätte da eher an Barsche gedacht, wenn es glitzert kommen sie nicht drum herum.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Dezember 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du musst Füttern, voll durchladen, was die Geldbörse hergibt, *dann landet der Wurm auch im Maul*.


Du bist ja ein richtiger Weiberheld 
Frauen sind wie Brassen.  >> so schleimig??


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Dezember 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein richtiger Weiberheld
> Frauen sind wie Brassen.  >> so schleimig??



Riechen alle nach Fisch.



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich hätte da eher an Barsche gedacht, wenn es glitzert kommen sie nicht drum herum.



Nicht umsonst steckt das Wort "Arsch" im Barsch.  

*Und zack, da wird aus dem Junganglerthread ein Jungfrauenanglerthread.*


----------



## hanzz (14. Dezember 2020)

Flussmonster92 schrieb:


> Kinder-Schoko-Mix anlegen


Autsch.

Ich würde es umformulieren in Prosecco, Champagner oder einen Cocktail.


----------



## Flussmonster92 (14. Dezember 2020)

Sensationelle Beiträge bisher, vor allem von Dir @Fantastic Fishing 

Aber nochmal zurück zum Thema:
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Ködergrößen im Winter?
Bei meiner Recherche habe ich zwei völlig gegensätzliche Argumentationen gefunden:

Im deutschsprachigen Raum: Um den Energiehaushalt positiv zu halten, verschlingen Räuber große Beute, da sich der (Energie-)Aufwand lohnen muss.
Im englischsprachigen Raum: Da es die Fische weniger Energie kostet, mehrere kleine Fische zu fressen als den einen großen Fisch, sollte man zu kleineren Ködern greifen.

Da offensichtlich in beiden Räumen trotzdem fische gefangen werden, liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass das Thema u.U. gar nicht so wichtig ist, solange die Beute auf irgendeine Weise ins Schema passt und leicht verfügbar ist.
Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## jkc (14. Dezember 2020)

Warum sollte es weniger Energie kosten mehre kleine Fische zu fressen? Jeder Fisch bedeutet mindestens einen Angriff, ungeachtet der Größe.
Ich denke aber tatsächlich, dass das eher eine nebensächliche Rolle spielt, wobei mein Eindruck ist, dass man große Fische eher mit einem größeren Köder bewegt bekommt; Grundsätzlich, nicht nur im Winter.
Bringt man einen kleineren Köder aber nah genug dran, dann spreche ich dem kaum weniger Chancen zu gefressen zu werden.
Ich habe z.B. Sylvester schonmal einen Hecht um die 80 gefangen, der den Magen voll mit ~ 5cm großen Stichlingen hatte, gebissen hat der aber auf nen voluminösen 13cm Wobbler...
Ich denke für Barsche sollte es maximal 10cm lang sein, eher noch kleiner, für Hecht irgendwo zwischen 10cm (eigentlich 15cm, aber Du schreibst ja von kleineren Hechten) und dem was Du mit Deinem Gerät maximal werfen kannst.

Grüße JK


----------



## Chicago Angler (14. Dezember 2020)

Flussmonster92 schrieb:


> Sensationelle Beiträge bisher, vor allem von Dir @Fantastic Fishing
> 
> Aber nochmal zurück zum Thema:
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Ködergrößen im Winter?
> ...


Haha, sehr gut erkannt.  Ich angel schon 25 Jahre im englischsprachigen Raum und war dabei zu schreiben es mal mit kleineren Koedern zu versuchen.


----------



## DenizJP (14. Dezember 2020)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Riechen alle nach Fisch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hah! Da hab ich noch einen:

In flachen Wassern gibts nix fischiges. Wer "Fisch" will muss weiter runter in die Tiefe gehen....


----------



## JottU (14. Dezember 2020)

Ist das hier ein "Boardferkel"-Treffen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Dezember 2020)

JottU schrieb:


> Ist das hier ein "Boardferkel"-Treffen?



Schwingspitzenclub.


----------



## abersicher (14. Dezember 2020)

Was macht denn so ein Raubfisch im Winter?
Wenn die Beute (wenigstens tagsüber) in Löchern steht, muss der doch nur 2-3 mal am Tag die Löcher abschwimmen, sich einen schnappen und kann dann wieder Mittagsschlaf machen. Ne große Flucht wird die Beute doch wohl kaum hinlegen, wenn ohnehin Energiesparen angesagt ist.
Tagsüber "jagend"/"auf Gut Glück" durch die Gegend schwimmen, hört sich (wenigstens für mich) wie Selbstmord an. Entweder man landet am Haken oder wird von Vögeln gefressen.


----------



## Flussmonster92 (15. Dezember 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Warum sollte es weniger Energie kosten mehre kleine Fische zu fressen?


Finde ich schon nachvollziehbar...unter den kleineren Fische sind mehr unerfahrene, unvorsichtige Fische unterwegs, die aufgrund ihrer geringeren Größe auch schwächer und langsamer als größere Artgenossen sind.
Da kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen, dass ein erfahrener Räuber leichteres Spiel hat.  

Aber das ist wie gesagt vermutlich gar nicht so ausschlaggebend und dein Beispiel bestätigt das ja auch nochmal.
Es gibt ja nicht DIE EINE Beute für den Räuber sondern unterschiedliche Beutefische in unterschiedlichen Größen.



abersicher schrieb:


> Was macht denn so ein Raubfisch im Winter?
> Wenn die Beute (wenigstens tagsüber) in Löchern steht, muss der doch nur 2-3 mal am Tag die Löcher abschwimmen, sich einen schnappen und kann dann wieder Mittagsschlaf machen. Ne große Flucht wird die Beute doch wohl kaum hinlegen, wenn ohnehin Energiesparen angesagt ist.
> Tagsüber "jagend"/"auf Gut Glück" durch die Gegend schwimmen, hört sich (wenigstens für mich) wie Selbstmord an. Entweder man landet am Haken oder wird von Vögeln gefressen.


Das ist die große Frage....ich wüsste gerne mehr über das biologische Verhalten der Räuber bei unterschiedlichen Bedingungen; falls da jemand gute Quellen kennt, gerne her damit.

Ich bin in zwei Wochen nochmal am Wasser und werde mal versuchen zum einen sehr langsame Montagen zu fischen (Carolina-Rig mit Creatures) und zum anderen meine Posenrute in den Kofferraum packen und damit die Friedfische suchen.
Grundeln waren zumindest im Sommer und Herbst überall zu finden, bin mal gespannt wie das jetzt im Winter aussieht...zur Not fische ich die am System oder hänge sie mir an eine zweite Pose.


----------



## magi (16. Dezember 2020)

Schau dich mal nach (fischfressenden) Wasservögeln um. Wo diese erfolgreich sind...


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Dezember 2020)

...fange ich meistens Nix.

Haubentaucher etc. beunruhigen alle Fische eher - Würfe in die Nähe brachten eher Nachläufer vom Federvieh 

R.S.


----------



## Flussmonster92 (16. Dezember 2020)

Ja ich sehe beim Angeln sehr oft Fischreiher in der Nähe, die stehen da oft rum und starren Löcher in die Luft.....
Bei meiner Angelei geholfen haben die mir bisher leider noch nicht.


----------



## magi (17. Dezember 2020)

Also bisher konnte ich mich zuweilen gut an Kormoranen orientieren. Wo diese erfolgreich sind, ist zumindest oft Fisch > Fingerlänge in der Nähe. Das ist allerdings keine Garantie, dass da Räuber oder beißwillige Artgenossen in der Nähe stehen. Soll daher eher als (zusätzliche) Orientierung in der generellen Standplatzfrage verstanden werden.


----------



## NaabMäx (17. Dezember 2020)

Wo sind die Fische im Winter?
Auch im Wasser - wie im Sommer.

Durch das kalte Wasser lässt die Aktivität bedeutend nach - bei uns tut sich schon seit Tagen nichts mehr. Egal ob Tief oder nicht.
Probiere es mal, wenn ein Zwischentief kommt, - wärmere Luft.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Dezember 2020)

Ich kenne einen Tidefluss in Norddeutschland , da kann man im Sommer und Herbst kleinere Räuber wie Zander , Hecht und den ein oder

anderen großen Barsch fangen.

Ab November ist der ganze Fluß wie tot.

Als ob die Fische komplett abgewandert wären - man fängt Nichts mehr da im Winter ( Räuber ) 


R.S.


----------



## Flussmonster92 (17. Dezember 2020)

Ja die Werre sah auch aus wie leergefegt.....nirgendswo Bewegung oder sonst irgendetwas...
Ich kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, dass der komplette Flussabschnitt fischleer sein soll.

Fragen über fragen und so wenige Antworten....wir brauchen einen Fischbiologen, der uns aufklärt.


----------



## NaabMäx (17. Dezember 2020)

Meinet wegen, aber das ist ja keine Neuheit, dass Fische bei Kälte den Stoffwechsel zurückfahren und Ruhebereiche aufsuchen, wo sie wenig Energiebedarf haben.
Die Zeiten zwischen den Fressphasen verlängern sich und die Fressphasen verkürzen sich. Teilweise sind tagelange Pausen keine Seltenheit.


----------



## Esox 1960 (17. Dezember 2020)

Die sind alle im dritten Gumpen ,.........flussab,
Frieda,die große Hechtmamma ist von uns gegangen und alles was
Flossen hat,ist zur Zeit ,bei der Beerdigung. Da geht es dann auch noch, um das Erbe.
Das kann dauern.................................


----------



## abersicher (18. Dezember 2020)

Ich mach's jetzt erstmal so, dass ich jeden Tag wenn's hell/dunkel wird zur selben Stelle +/- 50m gehe, also dorthin, wo eigentlich Fische sein müssten. Wenn's Reiher/Kormorane gibt, gibt es dort auch Fisch. Dann probier ich es dort der Reihe nach mit Gummi, Blinker und Wobbler, geh manchmal 20 m weiter und wenn ich nach ner Stunde nix hab, geh ich wieder heim. 16 bis 17 Uhr scheint ne gute Zeit zu sein.

Vor einer Woche bin ich zu nem Hafen gefahren und habe einen ganzen Tag gar nix gefangen. Dann zu nem Bootshaus, wo's Wasser auch tief ist und weniger als gar nix gefangen. Jetzt denk ich, scheiß drauf, ich geh einfach jeden Tag zur Stelle, die am nächsten liegt und zweimal hatte ich dort auch Glück. Ob's da Fische gibt (und ob sie/wann sie beißen), weiß man vielleicht erst, wenn man mehrere Tage an der Stelle verbracht hat.

Edit: Dreimal Glück. Döbel auf Spinner gefangen. Mit Gummi wollte der nicht. Mit Wobbler gab's Fehlbiss. Dann Spinner dran, voila! Die Mosel ist zwar ein tiefer Fluss, aber an der Sauer hab ich auch schon gesehen, wie ich nix gefangen hab und dann einer bis zum Bauch im Bach stand (1,5m Wassertiefe) und mit der Fliege ne Äsche rausgefischt hat.


----------



## redbat (19. Dezember 2020)

Moin liebe Leute, ich war heute am feedern an der Werra. Kein Fisch und kein Biss! Keine Ahnung woran es lag. Fange da eigentlich sonst besser, war da das letztes Mal im Sommer. Ist das Wasser vielleicht zu kalt? Aber kalt ist es ja grad  auch nicht wirklich, also man kann ja auch nicht von Winter sprechen. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## rhinefisher (23. Dezember 2020)

Flussmonster92 schrieb:


> Sensationelle Beiträge bisher


Sensationell misogyn vielleicht...


----------



## Flussmonster92 (23. Dezember 2020)

Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein 
Die Welt ist ja schon trist genug momentan...


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Dezember 2020)

Flussmonster92 schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein
> Die Welt ist ja schon trist genug momentan...



Schon - aber für meinen Geschmack geht das zu weit und in die Falsche Richtung..
Sag mal, siehst Du eigentlich viele Kormorane an deinem Gewässer?
Dann solltest Du unbedingt mal in der Dämmerung angeln.


----------



## Micha1450 (24. Dezember 2020)

Die werden schon in den Süden gezogen sein.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Dezember 2020)

Michael71 schrieb:


> Die werden schon in den Süden gezogen sein.


seit wann sind das Zugvögel?


----------



## Flussmonster92 (25. Dezember 2020)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Sag mal, siehst Du eigentlich viele Kormorane an deinem Gewässer?
> Dann solltest Du unbedingt mal in der Dämmerung angeln.



Bisher habe ich noch keine Kormorane an dem Gewässer gesehen, dafür aber einige Fischreiher..
Die standen allerdings nur am Ufer rum...jagend/essend habe ich die bisher nicht gesehen.


----------



## Allround-Angler (25. Dezember 2020)

Die schwimmen ja auch nicht im Wasser, sondern stehen in flachen Bereichen und picken ins Wasser.

Eisvögel, Taucher, Haubentaucher und Kormoran dagegen können schwimmen und tauchen.


----------



## Flussmonster92 (25. Dezember 2020)

Von schwimmenden Reihern hat ja auch niemand geredet


----------



## Allround-Angler (25. Dezember 2020)

Oh, entschuldige, dann habe ich da was falsch verstanden.
Aber in der Tat, Fischreiher sieht man selten picken oder schlucken.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Dezember 2020)

Sind auch schäu die Biester und eher trocken - also nich so lange anbraten ! 

Aber die Verwertung macht durchaus Sinn : "mal eben Reiern gehen" !

R.S.


----------

